# Plugging Hifi to HDTV



## Londoner76 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi

I want to plug my hifi into my HDTV so I can get better sound. (sound on HDTV is too muffled). 

My Hifi only has an "audio in" 3.5mm port on font and TV has: Audio in (2 3.5mm ports one white and one red with L & R next to them - pls see photo). 

Is it possible to connect Hifi unit to TV so I can get sound through speakers? if so what kind of cable do I need. 

Appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## Londoner76 (Jun 4, 2012)

Do I need a 3.5mm Jack to 2 x RCA phono Audio cable?????


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Does the TV have an "Audio Out" panel? If not - you're out of luck.

What is the source of the TV signal? If it's a box of some sort (cable, SAT) what outputs does it have? If it has red/white Audio Out then just connect those to the two Audio In of the Hifi. You may have to go into the menu of the box to tell it to send the audio to external. Likewise, the hifi needs to be set to know where the signal is coming in.

Post back brands and model numbers and we'll try to help.


----------



## Londoner76 (Jun 4, 2012)

TV as an audio in panel with a red and white port that looks like it could fit a 3.5mm Jack to 2 x RCA phono Audio cable.

TV: Philips PFL5522D/05
Hifi: Sony CMTBX77DBI

Thank you for help


----------



## Londoner76 (Jun 4, 2012)

Forgot to say the Audio panel just says "audio" on it so not sure if this is audio in or out. There are 3 ports (Seperate from photo I posted above). 2 say "audio" with red and white ports. A third is yellow and says "Video". Will these be compatible with a 3.5mm Jack to 2 x RCA phono Audio cable.

Thank you for help


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Londoner, Sorry but you're SOL. Your TV has only one way to export audio - through the headphone jacks. (The HDMI and Euro connections probably do too but they're of no use to you either.) On top of that, your Sony has no way to receive an signal (except from a antenna). 

You can try going into the "Menu" of the TV and adjusting the "Sound" to get the best it can do.


----------

